# My Father twisted my arm.



## Airplanedoc (Sep 1, 2011)

So the other day my dad stopped by and piked up my mail which included a catalog from Northern Brewers. Now he has decided that I should brew him a batch of beer. With all my wine stuff I believe I have most everything covered. I also have a few cases of beer bottles, capper, and caps. My parents church has several large Stainless Pots, and we are planning to borrow one for the beer making (Hey, monks made beer, Right?) Since it has been a couple decades since I helped make beer in college I have a few questions I am sure some of you can answer. 

FYI I am making the bravarian hefeweizen #1250 page 13 northern brewers catalog. With liquid yeast 



Do I need a Wort Chiller if this is going to be a limited production item?

I have 1/2, 1, 3, 6, 7 gal carboys, but no 5. Is head space a problem with beer as it is with wine (I know this is a good opportunity to buy a 5 gal carboy) 

any advise is welcome


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2011)

What size of pot are you using? If you are able to boil all 5 gallon at one time, the wort chller would be best but you can pack the pot with ice in order to cool it down.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure what size the pot is there are several large soup kettles to choose from, but I know they will fit in my utility sink. I was thinking of setting the pot in the sink, with some Ice, Water and a Bit of Salt. Kind of like making ice cream. Also my secret for keeping a keg cold back in College


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2011)

Fermentation should be done either in a bucket or at least a 6- 61/2 gal carboy. If you that, have a blow off tube ready.


----------



## brewmandan (Sep 21, 2011)

the 6 gallon bucket should be fine. i personally don't own a wort chiller. what i do is put the boil pot in the sink surrounded by cold water and ice.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep, Ive done that many times myself when doing a partial mash kit.


----------



## LanMan (Sep 21, 2011)

It is hard to cool 5 gallons of wort with just an ice bath. If it was me I would do a partial boil(21/2-3 gallons and "top up" in the fermenter. It will be easier to cool a partial boil in the sink with the ice bath plus it is better for the beer to cool as fast as you can.


----------

